# essex jungle



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

Just seen something advertised on channel 5 called "essex jungle" . About keeping reptiles.... from the ad it doesn't look like its gonna be favourable.


----------



## Zimey (Sep 28, 2008)

Another thread already started dude;

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/general-herp-chat/675793-channel-5-essex-jungle.html


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Just seen something advertised on channel 5 called "essex jungle" . About keeping reptiles.... from the ad it doesn't look like its gonna be favourable.


Watched the trailer earlyer today, its got dwarf in it and if you have seen there animal 24/7 clips as well as there attitude on this forum and with people in the essex area its hard to see it being anything but negative!


----------



## JonnyB359 (Apr 3, 2011)

I thought it looked interesting and will be watching it just to perv on other peoples reps :lol2:

Hope it doesn't show rep keeper in general in a bad light. But possibly show that people looking to get one should think long and hard about responsibility etc.


----------

